# toe nail color



## anandcholli (Feb 8, 2010)

hi all,

I've seen some pigeons that have some toes have different colored toenails than other. I mean out of 4 nails, 1 or 2 toes has black colored nails and the remaining are white or vice verse. My doubt is whether they are pure breed or crossed ones? I'm planning to buy one pair where i noticed it. shall i reject that pair?


----------



## ~pigeonlover~ (Jan 14, 2004)

i dont believe the color of a pigeons nail makes a differance i got racers with different color nails.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Toenail or skin color doesn't have anything to do with purebreeding or not, it has to do with the color genes in the bird. In a show, it could potentially be a flaw of course if the standard calls for a certain color skin/nails.

White birds, splashes, and pied birds often have some or all white toenails like you're describing. Slate also causes the toenails and beak color to be lighter.
Other things that are often associated with pied/splash birds is light and dark splothches on the beak and feet as babies, split eyes (half the eye normal colored, the other half black or shadowed), and black/blue-ish tongue tip.


----------



## anandcholli (Feb 8, 2010)

The pigeon pair i'm planning to buy are pure white homers... they are really adorable .... just noticed the difference in their toenail colors.... just wanted to check with you experts...


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Anand,
Before buying Homers, please be extra cautious.....people try to sell you half Homers....I mean not a pure breed.
I did personally experience wherein only one half of the parent is a pure homer and the other is a normal pigeon.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

white birds will have differing toe nails, the genetic background actually have colord birds in them.. so the nails will be dark sometimes.. an albino would not of course... 

you can always paint them to be all the same color...lol... just kidding.


----------

